# Galact. Sexing



## Tyler Jones (Nov 4, 2009)

Hello all,
I found this site a couple of months ago and was impressed with the abundance of knowlege on here that I had to Join. Ive been working with Darts for 6 years now but never actively sought after breeding them. About a year ago I started breeding Leucs and it my interest in darts spiked to a new level. I have recently inherited a trio of yellow Galactonotus (Adults) and have no idea how to tell them apart. Does anyone have the inside scoop they wouldnt mind sharing?
Great site by the way!!!!


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

Galacts are extremely difficult to sex. The best way is to find eggs of see them calling.

Just as an example i have two groups of galacts, the 75% orange and the lemon yellow. The orange ones are around 1.5 years old or older. I have 2 that are fat and chubby like females and one that is more slender but not skinny (normal weight of a male). Of the two chubby ones, on is much fatter than the other. Well you would think the fatter one would be female...thats until i caught him calling away. I was very dissapointed as you may have believed. I had thought i had a 2.1 or 1.2. 

Soemtimes you can tell by shape but its not always that easy. Best thing is to post pics and let people take a gander at them


----------



## Tyler Jones (Nov 4, 2009)

ggazonas said:


> Galacts are extremely difficult to sex. The best way is to find eggs of see them calling.
> 
> Just as an example i have two groups of galacts, the 75% orange and the lemon yellow. The orange ones are around 1.5 years old or older. I have 2 that are fat and chubby like females and one that is more slender but not skinny (normal weight of a male). Of the two chubby ones, on is much fatter than the other. Well you would think the fatter one would be female...thats until i caught him calling away. I was very dissapointed as you may have believed. I had thought i had a 2.1 or 1.2.
> 
> Soemtimes you can tell by shape but its not always that easy. Best thing is to post pics and let people take a gander at them



Thank you for your response, I will have to get some pictures up when I get home from work. I haven't had them for too long and I dont think they are comfortable in their new viv yet, so I haven't heard any calling yet.


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

Tyler Jones said:


> Thank you for your response, I will have to get some pictures up when I get home from work. I haven't had them for too long and I dont think they are comfortable in their new viv yet, so I haven't heard any calling yet.


The call isn't too loud and soemtimes unless if your right next to the viv you may not hear it all. If you go to the mist king site i belive they have the call.

My orange are right next to my computer so i am lucky i even heard them.

Good luck with them. There great frogs.


----------



## EricM (Feb 15, 2004)

Sexing galacts is tricky but it gets easier when the frogs become older. You can look at the toepads. The males are wider and more exaggerated heart shaped than the females in most cases, but the difference is much smaller than in tinctorius for example. Males are usually smaller in length, from snout to vent; where the females are longer. Most females are just bigger frogs overall, and most galact morphs produce female heavy so your chances of getting females is usually higher than getting males. Males will start calling around a year old or so. 

If you have both sexes they will become "more active" during the beginning of the breeding season. Wrestling and chasing is normal, even pairs kept alone will engage in these activities, sort of tough love pair bonding. Leave them be. When the female is gravid with eggs she will get the cleavage look, where looking at the frog head on, the sides of the belly filled with eggs hang off to the right and left like breasts.

The photo of the lemon yellow pair is not great but the larger frog is the female.

The photo of the 75% orange ones is a fat female during the egg laying months.

Hope this helps
ERic


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

One of my galacts just started calling, not sure if it will get louder but I wouldn't have heard it if I wasn't right in front of the tank (and the room was quiet at the time).


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

EricM said:


> Sexing galacts is tricky but it gets easier when the frogs become older. You can look at the toepads. The males are wider and more exaggerated heart shaped than the females in most cases, but the difference is much smaller than in tinctorius for example. Males are usually smaller in length, from snout to vent; where the females are longer. Most females are just bigger frogs overall, and most galact morphs produce female heavy so your chances of getting females is usually higher than getting males. Males will start calling around a year old or so.
> 
> If you have both sexes they will become "more active" during the beginning of the breeding season. Wrestling and chasing is normal, even pairs kept alone will engage in these activities, sort of tough love pair bonding. Leave them be. When the female is gravid with eggs she will get the cleavage look, where looking at the frog head on, the sides of the belly filled with eggs hang off to the right and left like breasts.
> 
> ...


Eric thats good to know. About a month ago when i had a lot of calling there was also alot of wrestling, how ever i never saw eggs. Unfortunaltly now they are in a new viv so i'm hoping they didn't leave eggs somewhere hidden in the viv.


----------



## jeffr (May 15, 2009)

EricM said:


> Sexing galacts is tricky but it gets easier when the frogs become older. You can look at the toepads. The males are wider and more exaggerated heart shaped than the females in most cases, but the difference is much smaller than in tinctorius for example. Males are usually smaller in length, from snout to vent; where the females are longer. Most females are just bigger frogs overall, and most galact morphs produce female heavy so your chances of getting females is usually higher than getting males. Males will start calling around a year old or so.
> 
> If you have both sexes they will become "more active" during the beginning of the breeding season. Wrestling and chasing is normal, even pairs kept alone will engage in these activities, sort of tough love pair bonding. Leave them be. When the female is gravid with eggs she will get the cleavage look, where looking at the frog head on, the sides of the belly filled with eggs hang off to the right and left like breasts.
> 
> ...




My yellow Galacts look like yours do in the picture. Yesterday I heard calling and I swear it was from the Galacts. I tried to get closer and it stopped, and there hasn't been any calling since. This morning though I noticed the larger one was chasing the smaller one around

If I hijacked this thread I apologize


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

Corpus Callosum said:


> One of my galacts just started calling, not sure if it will get louder but I wouldn't have heard it if I wasn't right in front of the tank (and the room was quiet at the time).


Mine didn't get any louder, however when the top was open it was pretty loud, exept its not practically to leave the top open.

My situation was the same...i was right next to the viv and it was pretty quiet in my apt.


----------



## jeffr (May 15, 2009)

What I heard yesterday was a buzzing sound like vents but much louder. I was about 10 feet from the tank. I even played the galact call from mist king hoping to get him going but it didn't work


----------



## Tyler Jones (Nov 4, 2009)

jeffr said:


> My yellow Galacts look like yours do in the picture. Yesterday I heard calling and I swear it was from the Galacts. I tried to get closer and it stopped, and there hasn't been any calling since. This morning though I noticed the larger one was chasing the smaller one around
> 
> If I hijacked this thread I apologize


 Hey, its an interesting read, type away!!!


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

yeah its definilty a buzzing sound. At first it sounded like a door squeeking to me...


----------



## jeffr (May 15, 2009)

Yeah when I played the call on Mist King it sure sounded like the sound I heard.


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

I guess i was wrong with my sexing. apparently the big fat one is the female ( i swore i saw her calling) the other fat one is definilty a male. 
Its kindof funny we were talking about sexing and breeding galacts because when i got home the other day there was a clutch on an anthirium leaf, however there was another galact stomping the clutch. Apparently i have a 2.1.
Since that clutch was destroyed theres been quite a bit of activity with these guys lately.


----------



## Boondoggle (Dec 9, 2007)

EricM said:


> If you have both sexes they will become "more active" during the beginning of the breeding season. Wrestling and chasing is normal, even pairs kept alone will engage in these activities, sort of tough love pair bonding. Leave them be. When the female is gravid with eggs she will get the cleavage look, where looking at the frog head on, the sides of the belly filled with eggs hang off to the right and left like breasts.
> 
> ERic


Thanks for that info Eric. I have a young red couple that was sold to me as a pair (that had produced eggs, just not viable eggs), and recently have seen them doing some "gentle" wrestling. I have never heard calling, but they are in the most unused room of the house, so I wouldn't have. I was a bit worried that maybe they weren't really a pair, but your comments on wrestling and increased activity are on the nose.


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

Boondoggle said:


> Thanks for that info Eric. I have a young red couple that was sold to me as a pair (that had produced eggs, just not viable eggs), and recently have seen them doing some "gentle" wrestling. I have never heard calling, but they are in the most unused room of the house, so I wouldn't have. I was a bit worried that maybe they weren't really a pair, but your comments on wrestling and increased activity are on the nose.


The info that Eric posted was very useful. Prior to that i thought i had two frogs fighting but it appears to be courting.

As far as there call unless if your right nect to the viv, you probably won't hear it, its not very loud at all.


----------



## bricespice (Jan 4, 2010)

Thanks for the information. definitely easier than starting a new thread and waiting for responses. I have two orange galcts 75% that are about 9-10 months of age.....just waiting and praying I get a pair.


----------



## porkchop (Aug 29, 2005)

I keep 7 red galacts, The best info i can offer is the females are quite a bit larger, longer from nose to tail, all around just a larger frog.
As i have never caught any calling, i have had eggs to verify this.
Have played mistking call and they all go on alert almost, but not return calling. I will observe toe pads just for Sh..ts n Giggles, but i know by size already.


----------



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

Just something else to add that Ive heard. You can sex them by the angle of thier head/snout. Males will be more of a sharper point. Females more gradual and rounded. Not sure how acurate it is but thats how my yellow and orange group were sexed by the person I got them from. So time will tell if I get pairs out of each . . . .


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

You should be able to tell by toepads. Males are larger just like tincs


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

About what age can I expect calling to happen? I'm not sure exactly how old mine are but they're very close to 1" right now.


----------



## jeffr (May 15, 2009)

Galacts don't start breeding until they are well over a year in age. I never heard mine call but did get tads. If yours are not an inch yet you still have a ways to go


----------



## auratusross (Jan 3, 2011)

any updates on this thread? did you get pairs? are the differences in size,bodyshape,toepads etc more obvious now they are older? what age did you get them to first call/breed? pics of proven males and females together if you have them to show the differences. there still does not seem much info on sexing galacts out there... thanks


----------

